# Bringing Hedgie to Work?



## Mashedmelissa (Apr 13, 2012)

So Phil seems to be adjusting wonderfully (I adopted her from someone on craigslist a week ago). They told me she was a boy... I just randomly decided to check a few days after I got her and ends up she is a girl lol. Anyway, she is very social and outgoing, she's not afraid of new people or places and usually only hisses and spikes up when I wake her up.

Has anyone ever taken their hedgie to work with them? I work in an office with about 9 other ladies.. everyone wants to meet Phil! I pretty much just sit at my computer all day, and it is pretty quiet in here. Would it be a terrible idea to bring her in for a few hours and take her home at lunch time? I could put her in a little hedgie bag and let her sleep on my lap.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I see no reason not to. Archimedes has visited my boyfriend's work, though his isn't a desk job, so he didn't actually stay while my boyfriend was working. We take him to a lot of places, though. As long as he has the option to burrow in a bag (or hoodie pocket) and nap, he's happy. So, I say go for it. Just be sure to let her do her business before you take her there, and bring some paper towels. Being in a new place or meeting new people can prompt a poopy reaction, haha.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can you keep her warm enough?
Other than the temp. it sounds like it would be alright,BUT BUT BUT I'm
no expert so someone with more experence may have valid reasons why not??? :?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If she seems to be settling in well, I see no reason why not either. As long as you can monitor her temperature and keep her warm enough, it should be fine. I took Lily to school (college) with me a couple times, and it was rather noisier than a quiet work office setting, but she still did fine. I did put together a little "diaper bag" kit to take with me - some food so she could have a snack, a bottle of her water and a small bowl for it, mealworms for treats/bribes, hand sanitizer for people who wanted to hold her, and some wipes and paper towels in case she pottied. I also had a blanket to have her in when she was out of her carrier, and some extra bedding in case she pottied in her carrier. I felt like I had an actual baby! :lol:


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I've taken Nuala to work with me. I had her snuggle sack, hand warmers, paper towels, a lil food n water just in case. She did fine. Def bring paper towels cuz she'll probably have a lil anxiety poo. Nuala did, but it was fine.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I work in a very small, quiet office and I bring Lulu to work with me once every few months. I love when she comes with me, I would do it more but I don't want to disturb her sleeping pattern  but like Kelsey and Nuala's mom said - I always bring a "diaper bag" with food, water, treats, something extra to snuggle in, something extra to line her bag with in case she poops, and always have paper towels and baby wipes on hand for anxiety poopies. I have a space heater in my office so when she comes I can regulate the temperature of the room for her (I would live in a world just like hers if it was up to me - I'm comfortable when it's 80 degrees + so I enjoy the excuse to keep my office warm!). My office is separate and private so I can socialize her with my coworkers, and then bring her back to my office for calm and cuddles  

This picture is from one of her first office trips


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny used to come to work with me quite regularly - I work part time at a tack store and was commuting between a house outside the city and my apartment in town. He would be perfectly happy snuggled down in his carrier under the heater. Definitely want to bring a diaper bag with essentials; she might be more likely to have some nervous poop as well so be prepared for that.


----------



## Mashedmelissa (Apr 13, 2012)

Yay! I'll probably be bringing her in tomorrow  I might just wear a hoodie and stuff the pocket with some extra fleece for her to snuggle in, should be plenty warm for her! (it will be 81 degrees out tomorrow, and is usually 75 in here). She has never pooped on me before, but we have a sink and paper towels etc in here in case she does. I'll bring a bit of food and water for her as well. Everyone is so excited to meet her 

mizgoldstein - looks like Lulu is one hard working hedgehog!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

I took Blaze to work and he did just fine. I have my own office and also have a small heater. It did not hurt that it was going to be approx. 80 that day. He made his rounds and was loved by all. I made sure to take a bottle of the water I give him and some food and lots of extra fleece. Hope you 2 have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## Mashedmelissa (Apr 13, 2012)

Phil is here at work with me.. she's doing great  everyone loves her!


----------

